

Is Macworld cloaking content with Google's OK? - jawns

I found this page via a Google search:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;hints.macworld.com&#x2F;article.php?story=20050222062346277<p>The content that appeared in Google&#x27;s search results is cloaked, and there&#x27;s a message that says I need to answer a survey question, or share the page on a social site, to view the content.<p>The &quot;Answer a Question to continue reading this page&quot; widget has a &quot;Powered by Google&quot; stamp on it.<p>Is Google allowing sites to have cloaked content if they use its widget?
======
jevinskie
That seems to be the case to me. Quoting Google: "Users complete survey
questions in order to access high quality content around the web, and
publishers get paid as their users answer." I never noticed that they were
"powered by google". That is very disappointing and somewhat evil-like. A nice
double standard at the very least.

[https://www.google.com/insights/consumersurveys/home](https://www.google.com/insights/consumersurveys/home)

------
mcintyre1994
Wow, disappointing. I'd love to hear how this helps searchers.

------
lauradhamilton
That is obnoxious.

